# Mythic Guide to Characters - Goodreads Giveaway



## Black Dragon (Mar 28, 2013)

Friends,

I am holding a giveaway of my new book, _*The Mythic Guide to Characters: Writing Characters Who Enchant and Inspire*_, on Goodreads from March 28 - April 5.

You can enter the giveway here:

*Giveaway for The Mythic Guide to Characters by Antonio Del Drago*







*View on Amazon*​ 
How do you create characters who are so compelling that they hook readers from the start?

In this guide, you will discover:


The secret to writing multidimensional characters 
How to develop your character's unconscious motivations 
Four ways in which characters interact with their worlds 
Five formative relationships that shape your character 
Nine mythic archetypes and how to use them 
The difference between proactive and reactive protagonists 
Ways to define a character through dialogue and physicality
​ 
 The guide also includes a detailed worksheet that walks you through the stages of character development.

*Start Reading:
**
*  • *Kindle Edition*

  • *Paperback*​
Let me know if you have any questions about the book.  I had a lot of fun writing it, and I believe that it is a useful resource for our community.

Thanks!
Tony


----------



## Darkblade (Mar 28, 2013)

Damn, available only in the US.


----------



## Black Dragon (Mar 28, 2013)

Darkblade said:


> Damn, available only in the US.



Hey Darkblade,

Where are you located?  

The Goodreads giveaway is limited to the U.S. because it's for the paperback version, and international shipping can get pricey.  We will be hosting an ebook version giveaway here on Mythic Scribes in a little over a week.


----------



## Darkblade (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm in Canada but don't worry about it. I'm not too upset about not being able to participate.


----------



## ThomasCardin (Mar 28, 2013)

I entered! Will it be signed?


----------



## jax (Mar 29, 2013)

no delivery to UK bummer


----------



## Handsome John (Mar 31, 2013)

No delivery to Australia  but the ebook sounds good


----------



## SeverinR (Apr 3, 2013)

Cool name,
Dr Antonio Del Drago


----------



## Black Dragon (Apr 4, 2013)

ThomasCardin said:


> I entered! Will it be signed?



Thanks for entering.  It can be autographed upon request.


----------



## SeverinR (Apr 4, 2013)

Does it have the standard 10% sample for ebooks? I might need to set up my computer for ebooks.
Oh, forgot, my daughter loaned me her Kindle.


----------



## Black Dragon (Apr 4, 2013)

SeverinR said:


> Does it have the standard 10% sample for ebooks? I might need to set up my computer for ebooks.
> Oh, forgot, my daughter loaned me her Kindle.



You can view a sample on Amazon.  I'm very new to Goodreads, so I'm not sure how things are done there.  Is it standard practice to have a sample there as well?


----------



## Black Dragon (Apr 6, 2013)

The paperback giveaway is over, but the ebook giveaway has begun!

See the following post for instructions as to how to enter:

The Mythic Guide to Characters is Now Available!

Winners will be randomly chosen on Saturday, April 20.


----------



## SeverinR (Aug 5, 2013)

I just bought: 'The Mythic Guide to Characters: Writing Characters Who Enchant and Inspire' by Antonio del Drago


----------

